# New guy here, LOVE this forum already!



## CrazyTod (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for having me!

been pokin around... alot of info i havent found in other places, LOVE it!

hope to learn and help


----------



## Arnold (Nov 15, 2012)

CrazyTod, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 18, 2012)

*Welcome to IMF.
I hope you find your membership at IMF both educational and enjoyable.
The following is useful advice; please accept it as such without taking offense.*




 Please, Use your head.

 Start with reading the rules, not steroid cycles.

 Next you're gonna wanna know how to send a PM...read the rules.

 Read the stickys.

 Contribute meaningful, useful information to IMF.

 Introduce yourself in the new members section.

 Don't post inappropriate questions and sensitive information in open forum.

*Did I mention, READ THE RULES!* 

*Be sure to support the board sponsors.*

 Try: Orbit Nutrition

 And: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones

*Elite Membership unlocks access to valuable ebooks and a wealth of information in the Elite Members section...CHECK IT OUT.*

*The best way to quit using anabolic steroids is to not start using them in the first place.*


----------



## bdad (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome bro!


----------



## brazey (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 26, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Cork (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to IML forums!  You'll find some great info here.

Make sure to support the sponsors.  Check out Orbit Nutrition for some great deals on Bodybuilding Supplements.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CrazyTod (Nov 30, 2012)

[h=2]New reputation![/h]   Hi, you have received -254820 reputation points from KILLEROFSAINTS.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
.....

Regards,
KILLEROFSAINTS

Note: This is an automated message.





*Well atleast everyone else seems nice......


Thanks guys!! *
​


----------



## longworthb (Nov 30, 2012)

Lmao. Ull get use to him


----------



## charley (Nov 30, 2012)

hello !!!


----------



## getbig3669 (Dec 16, 2012)

Welcome man and yes there is loads of info think i have spent over 15 hours on the sire myself before even thinking of joining


----------



## baby1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hungry (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome .. Take notes


----------



## MrAvg (Dec 18, 2012)

So much good reading here. I have forgotten about all of the rest of the interweb.


----------

